# Vikings/Packers



## KEN W

Well boys,,,,everybody ready for the game of the year on Friday?

I am going to be at my daughters....my son-in-law just put up a 92 in. projection TV.I'm smoking a slab of salmon right now.Taking lots of food...venison,salmon,goose etc.

Should be a great game.

Daunte will be doing the arm roll at least 4 times.


----------



## taddy1340

Favre is 3 and 9 in the dome so I am going to keep my mouth shut! I hate that roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## djleye

I hope Favre continues the picks trend he started this past Sunday!!!! I would guess it won't really matter because neither of these teams will do anything past one game in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

It's been ugly, but we'll probably end up as division champs. Has anyone taken this one into consideration---Arizona winning the west, being 5-9 right now. Remaining games are seattle, division leaders at 7-7, and tampa, also at 5-9. Seattle's other game is against atlanta. Not real sure why I would write that down, but how ugly would that be, zona in the playoffs and division champs at 7-9.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I hope Farve's left hand is ok after he took that oh so horrible hit and had to use his hand to help break his fall. :eyeroll: What a little baby. :lol: I usually go to the game every year. My Dad has season tickets. However, he gave them away this year because the rest of the family wouldn't have been too happy(namely Mom) with us for going to a football game on Christmas Eve. My Dad is a Packer fan. He was born and raised in Appleton Wisconsin, a little south of Green Bay. Me, being born in MN and living here now for almost 20 years, found out how much the Pack sucks and I cheer for the Vikes. My Dad couldn't get me to become a Packer fan from the day I was born. It will be a fun game to watch.


----------



## WARDEN247

I too think that arm roll is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. Why did he start doing that?


----------



## jamartinmg2

I'm sorry, Warden, I just couldn't help myself. Don't think badly of me. :beer:


----------



## Shu

Well, somehow we cleared it with the wives. My two brothers, Dad, and I are going to the game Friday.

Prediction - Vikes win 28-21. Packers don't have a good record in the dome and with the fans this whipped up on Xmas Eve it should rattle the Pack. All I want for Christmas is a defense that can stop the Pack!


----------



## mallardhunter

GO VIKINGS :jammin:


----------



## KEN W

I think whoever wins this division will get a shot at the Eagles.The NFC is so even anyone could win.

Just heard on the radio that T. Owens has a broken leg....probably done for the seaon.That will probably bring them down to the rest of the pack.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Now he can hide a pen in his cast and have people sign it. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The pack in a landslide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude

At the half 17-14 Green Bay. 43-41 Vikings final. No overtime. Favre out in the third QTR for injury. Any takers for a beer?


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi,

Make them stop that roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to win so bad! It could be an ugly one, but Favre might pull one out yet again.

tad


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well, since every idiot quarterback in the league has their season high against the Vikings, I have a bad feeling Favre will chew up our weak secondary. So it'll be whether or not our offense can keep up. Our beat up offensive line looked terrible yesterday.

My prediction, we're out of time outs by the mid-second quarter....and again by the start of the 4th quarter. God I hate to love the Vikings...


----------



## Goldy's Pal

That was a nasty hit. :justanangel: Should be a good one friday. Maybe the Vikes should invite Donovin Darius to the dome and pull one out of the Packs playbook from last year when they invited the Cards' wide reciever to Green bay. It's payback time. 8)


----------



## mallardhunter

That was a bad hit that he did.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Don't forget, when they flew in the Cardinals receiver, he got a "key to the city" :jammin:


----------



## Gunner

If Joey Harrington can post 366 yds and 361 yds against this stumble-bumb defense, Farve will probably hit 600 yds & 6 touchdowns.


----------



## jamartinmg2

I hope we don't see a lot of these on Friday. Anybody else sick of Favre doing this after every TD? uke: :beer: I know.... I've heard it before. He is signaling that they are going for a 1 point conversion. Doesn't mean us Vikings fans have to like it though.


----------



## MOSSBACK

This is going to be our Superbowl for Viking and Packer Fans


----------



## 870 XPRS

jamartinmg2 said:


> I hope we don't see a lot of these on Friday.


I don't think we're going to see any snow in the dome on friday. You know what we will see however, is C-Pep to Moss twice, C-Pep to Burleson once, and C-Pep to Wiggins once. Almost like snow, the pack fans will be feeling like they are in a blizzard.


----------



## jamartinmg2

I like the analogy!! I hope you are right. I'd say the more the Vikes can keep Derek Ross off the field the better! I think I just heard Winfield will play, but who knows what % he is going to be at come game time. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Viking fans make me uke:

:jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Dance like a crazy banana?????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> And then, after a Philadelphia field goal forced overtime, Brett Favre, the Pack's magician of a quarterback, fired up an unconscionable pass that floated into the arms of Eagles defensive back Brian Dawkins, and the magic of the Packers season was no more.


Aaaah music to my ears. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## north14

Packers 42- Vikings 17. I'm a Vikings fan but you have to know they'll screw this up like every other year. If their defense plays like they have in the last 5 games the Packers offense will destroy them.


----------



## buckseye

GO PACK!!!


----------



## Shu

Time for the ol' standby

http://www.packers-suck.com/

go under gear and check out the gun


----------



## njsimonson

Do you know why Culpepper has been doing that "arm roll" thing as of late???

It also happens to be the "false-start" penalty signal. He's just calling it to make sure the TDs don't count! I'm sure he sees more than enough of that arm roll from the Refs watching the offensive line! 

Oh yeah...yay Vikes. Way to win that one against the Lions last week. Er...wait...THANK YOU DETROIT!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Shu said:


> Time for the ol' standby
> 
> http://www.packers-suck.com/
> 
> go under gear and check out the gun


Same site here: http://www.vikings-suck.com/


----------



## drjongy

All I have to say is NFC championship to the super bowl.

GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckseye

GO PACK!!!! GO PACK!!!! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## djleye

Damn Remmi, I used to like you, thought you had a pretty good head on your shoulders........Guess I was wrong!!! :withstupid: :wink:

You need to suffer like the rest of us Viking fans!!


----------



## holmsvc

drjongy said:


> All I have to say is NFC championship to the super bowl.
> 
> GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!


That'll never happen. Oh wait they can get to a superbowl they just can't win one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:thumb:


----------



## Mud15

GO VIIKES I HATE THE PACKERS!

Packers uke: :lol:


----------



## buckseye

:toofunny: :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## Shu

A Viking fan in a bar leans over to the guy next to him and says, "Wanna hear a joke about Packer fans?" The guy next to him replies,

"Well before you tell that joke you should know something. I'm 6' tall and 220 pounds and I'm a Packer fan. The guy sitting next to me is 6'2" tall, 240 pounds and he's a Packer fan, and the guy sitting next to him is 6'5", 280 pounds and he's a Packer fan too. Now, do you still wanna tell that joke?"

The Viking fan says, "Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it three times."

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I have my "Packer Brick" ready to fire at the TV on Friday! Of course, I will be wearing my Packer fleece pants, Packer T-shirt - covered by a Packer sweatshirt, and a cheesehead. In my hand will be a packer-cheese can koozie (holding an adult beverage) :beer: .

My mother is worried that I will be having profanity slips during the holidays!


----------



## KEN W

Bring back "The Purple People Eaters"

Page,Eller,Marshall,and Larson.Best defensive line ever in the NFL.

Watched a special on them on Fox Sports North last night....now those guys could play defense.

Loved all the times they showed Bart Starr getting buried! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

Of course only us "older" guys saw them play.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I didn't see Lombardi's packers play either, but I have a beautifully framed print of "The Packer Sweep" being run to perfection in my office!


----------



## KEN W

Yeah...I remember those too....Horning left...Horning right with Jerry Kramer in front.


----------



## Ref

Remmi,

I hope your "profanity slips" start about 2:00 p.m. on Friday.


----------



## drjongy

Remmi, everyone knows that Favre chokes big-time in the dome. You will probably want to switch to a real brick after his third interception.

HA-HA!!!

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I hate you guys!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hell he'd be better off training the dog to retrieve the fake one. Unless getting up 20 or so times during the game flips his switch.

It would be nice to have the people eaters again but at this point I'd settle for this guy again. He could tackle with one finger.


----------



## sotaman

Buckseye

Man you should have some one better guide you better as a kid and been able to open your eyes to know there is more out there then cheese heads. I thought you are smarter then that. Just kidding with you I will give you a call next week have a great christmas..


----------



## buckseye

Yeh... I lived a sheltered life until I was five then all hell broke loose. 

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ray Nitschke was the Man!!!!!! Once again, GO PACK GO !!!!


----------



## Shu

Moss missed the Pro Bowl. I think that will light a fire under his butt for the game tomorrow.

Favre missed too, but he has nothing to prove. Vikes by 7.


----------



## MSG Rude

Remmi, Remmi, Remmi;

I have to concur with earlier, I thought you were Good to Go. I have been a Vikings fan even through the rotten years (all 34 of them and I am 36)!

GO MY VIKING BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!

PURPLE REIGN!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2

With the big game tomorrow, what better time than to post the Vikes theme song, Skoal Vikings.

Skoal Vikings, let's win the game,
Skoal Vikings, honor your name,
First get that first down,
Then get a touchdown,
Rock 'em,
Sock 'em,
FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT,
Skoal Vikings, run up the score,
You'll hear us yell for more,
V-I-K-I-N-G-S
Skoal Vikings GO!!

:beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad

Sure will be fun to watch the Vikes after last year's gift into the playoffs. Have fun on your back Brett.....


----------



## jamartinmg2

I hear you there, Eric... wouldn't it be nice to see Kevin Williams get 3 or 4 sacks tomorrow?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

HeHeHe, LOSERS!! SWEEP!!

Not gloating or anything!! CHOKE!!

Go Rams and Panthers!!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

I don't see any comments from those diehard VIQUEENS fans!!!


----------



## take EM' close

that was a pretty good game though im not a fan of both of them. Though i dont like the packers so i was all for the vikings. Final score GB- 34 MN- 31. Both QB threw 3 TD passes. But once again Farve pulled it off. Thats guys gotta be gettin fed up with carrying that team all by him self!!!! :eyeroll: :wink: . WEll acually the kicker pulled it off to win them the game! OH BY THE WAY....DID ANYONE WATCH THE LAS VEGAS BOWL!!!! WYOMING TOOK IT AGAINST UCLA!!!! GO BIG WYO!!!! :lol: :beer: 8)


----------



## dosch

Do ya think if daunte would have wanted a measurement with 7 seconds left they would have given it to him? Yes the vikes beat themselves again and it sucks, but the NFL plain and simple has a love affair with Favre. I'm Probably just jealous but oh well after I tell my neighbor kid he's a punk for still believing in santa I'll feel better.  JK


----------



## Shu

Althought I am a Vikes fan this was a great game and the better team did win. Oh well, good luck to the Pack in the playoffs. We were having fun with the Packers fans at the game but they got the last laugh. I thought the game was over after the interception for the TD. The dome went NUTS and I didn't think the Pack could come back from that. The Vikes have no defense so they don't deserve to get to the playoffs.


----------



## buckseye

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :bowdown: PACKERSVIKES


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Was it just me or did it seem like the Vikings big name recievers(Moss, Robinson) showed no effort during the game? The announcers brought this up. Moss jogged practically the whole game. Oh the poor baby, he might have had a back ache or his hamstring may have been bothering him a little. Who cares. In big games, team players and great players show up. Moss is not obviously this guy. I am not a Packer fan, but that is one thing I respect about Farve. He is a team player and one of the greats of the game. He threw that interception and then led a drive to win the game. That says a lot.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Ok I'm big enough to say congrats to you cheeseheads on another awful performance from our Vikes. I just can't get over how many draft picks and free agents we bring in and our defense still sucks. I do agree with the annoucers that we are watching two teams that will get smacked in the first round of the playoffs. Another year for you dang Packer guys to gloat. Here's to a merry Christmas anyway, enjoy the holidays everyone!!


----------



## taddy1340

Culpepper is an awesome talent and so is M. Bennett. If only the Vikes could get the same consistent effort from Moss. Big players step up in the big games...Daunte did, but Moss was horrible. Thankfully, Favre has a short memory and forgot about that interception and led the Pack to yet another last-minute victory.

Whether you are a Pack or Vikes fan, wouldn't it be nice to just have a game, any game, decided before the last 5 minutes? My guts cannot take these gut-wrenchers! uke:

tad


----------



## JIMC_ND

Congrats to the Cheeseheads, the Pack came through. oke: 
Christmas is RUINED...


----------



## jamartinmg2

Another sad weekend for Vikes fans... although I have to say not completely unexpected. :-?

Trivia question...... When was the last time the Vikings won a really important game? I seriously can't think of one. They choked in the NFC Championship game against the Giants a couple of years back and we all remember the debacle against Atlanta....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Seriously, if I were a Viking fan..........I'd think about changing teams! No, wait, maybe it is all of you fans that are the bad luck. On second thought, keep cheering the Vikes towards another season of CHOKEDOM !!!!

GO PACK GO !!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Remmi_&_I said:


> Seriously, if I were a Viking fan..........I'd think about changing teams! No, wait, maybe it is all of you fans that are the bad luck. On second thought, keep cheering the Vikes towards another season of CHOKEDOM !!!!
> 
> GO PACK GO !!!!!


Don't tempt me Remmi! However, I'm not quite ready to "Pack it in", yet.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Attention Viking Fans!!!!!!!!

Get your NFC *NORTH DIVISION CHAMPION* gear here:

http://www.packersproshop.com/welcome/59ae288d799cc3a5/


----------



## jamartinmg2

Remmi_&_I said:


> Attention Viking Fans!!!!!!!!
> 
> Get your NFC *NORTH DIVISION CHAMPION* gear here:
> 
> http://www.packersproshop.com/welcome/59ae288d799cc3a5/


Thats it Remmi..... I hope it rains on you all week when you are in Hawaii!


----------



## djleye

I hope he gets Montezumas revenge in Hawaii!!!!! I know their water is ok but a guy can hope can't he!!!! Maybe you could eat some rotten sushi or something and spend the week on the crapper!!! :x


----------



## Ripline

Another can of whoop [email protected] opened up by the green and gold on the queens. Anybody remember my prediction that the vikes would joke after their 5-1 start. Anybody remember that I said the 1-4 pack would win the division. My chrystal ball is clear as ever. Daunte Pudpeker and Moss on his feet are my favorites uke: They're stuperstars. Another great season completed. PACKERS 2-0 against the VIQUEENS. Another choke year for the VIQUEENS. BWAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA. :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I just heard that Red McCombs (spelling???) just picked up the option on Mike Tice's contract for next year. Is it true??????


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi,

It is true. This is great news for us Packer fans. One more year of watching the Vikes choke!!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=1953870


----------



## Shu

Yep, I was listening to the Mike Tice press conference over lunch today and, predictably, the cheap SOB owner picked up the option. You get what you pay for!


----------



## Ripline

And now we're presented with a happy new year. Thanks Red  :lost:


----------



## Shu

Well, the Pack finally caught up to the Vikes. The overall series is now tied 42-42-1. I would have thought is was 85-0 the way you guys strut after two "whoop a$$" 3 point victories this year!


----------



## MOSSBACK

If the Vikes did'nt resign Tice what kind of Slug would they bring in next year to do any better than 8-8.


----------



## jamartinmg2

So Red exercised his option on coach Tice (aka coach Dawber, aka coach Flaggy)...... Looks like we can look forward to another season of underachievement again next year. Maybe the Redster will sell the team sometime soon and we will get an owner who will open his pocketbook up a bit and sign 2 or 3 good defensive players. I think the Vikes were something like 20 mil under the salary cap for this season. A good linebacker or two, and another DB would have been wonderful to have this year.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Minn. is 7.3 million under, Green Bay 2.4 million under. Not that it matters anyway with signing bonuses and incentives, blah blah blah.


----------



## jamartinmg2

Goldy's Pal said:


> Minn. is 7.3 million under, Green Bay 2.4 million under. Not that it matters anyway with signing bonuses and incentives, blah blah blah.


That whole salary cap thing is pretty confusing..... The 20 mil I mentioned was a number I heard while listening to Patrick Reusse, so I'm not sure where he pulled that number from..... ????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I remember back when San Francisco brought in a bunch of free agent veterens (Deon Sanders) and payed them with signing bonuses and other incentives. They won the Bowl. Ownership is a huge part of winning and putting a team together with GOOD CHEMISTRY is too and the Vikes along with a lot of other teams seem to lack both. Although I'm not in the locker room, it just appears that way on the field. Just my 2.


----------



## Ripline

That's because the Vikes have a bunch of egotistical underachievers. They do not have a coach who can control it. Look at the way Moss ran patterns when it counted in the fourth quarter. How can a coach tolerate that type of BS. That's why the Vikes will NEVER suceed the way they are set up now. They are good for the first half and then the cocky attitiude, lack of work ethics and poor coaching set up for the second half demise.
I love that team. uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Kelly Gest (spelling??), the female commentator on KFAN just said she thinks the Vike's have a curse against them like the Red Sox did! Lactose Curse!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The announcers during the Vikes/lions game I believe, mentioned that O lineman Dave Dixon was diagnosed with depression which was caused by the whole Korey Stringer incident. He is on med. now to treat himself and was said to be a part of his lack of concentration on the field. Wow, how many years ago was that when that happened? It just seems that there is always something. What was the deal with Hovan for about a month not playing? MT. Mckinney getting benched? Well Randy Moss has been hurt but with his past remarks about playing when he wants to who can ever tell with that guy. Then there is the stadium and Red? They definately are a team with a lot of issues.

Gopher hockey is all I can hang my hat on these days. :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Goldy's Pal said:


> Gopher hockey is all I can hang my hat on these days. :wink:


It's just not right to come onto a NODAK website and praise the Golden Gophs! :eyeroll: :beer: GO FIGHTING SIOUX :jammin:


----------



## Ripline

Badgers all the way :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ripline said:


> Badgers all the way :beer:


Anything that comes from the home state of the Packers can't be all bad! :wink:


----------



## Gunner

Remmi_&_I said:


> It's just not right to come onto a NODAK website and praise the Golden Gophs! :eyeroll: :beer: GO FIGHTING SIOUX :jammin:


Success spurns jealousy--that's why Vikings fans hate the Packers!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> It's just not right to come onto a NODAK website and praise the Golden Gophs!


It's all about the love Remmi and I. 8) Geez given the fact that the gophs buried the suzzies 6 to zip in their own building and are ranked numero uno, I'd say I've shown nothing but the utmost respect towards the Nodak's. :lol: I'll say this, the Vikes could loose every single game during the season and I wouldn't care less, but when they loose to the Pack especially twice, my hair stands up, and an overwhelming sickness in my stomach is enough to send me to an anger management class. Jealousy has nothing to do with it, I just hate Green Bay with a passion. uke:

SKI-U-MAH :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I hate to be the one to turn this fun thread into hockey, but hasn't anyone on here gone to the world junior's at the Ralph? Team USA is kicking a$$. I'd be checking that action out if I were anywhere near. A real game where effort and pride comes from within, not a paycheck. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Goldy, I feel the same as you. Their were many years where the Pack had NO chance at the playoffs, but that didn't seem to matter. All we wanted to do was beat the Vikes!

Sad thing is, if the Vikes end up playing the Pack in the playoffs, I bet the Vikes win. It is almost impossible to beat a team 3 times in a season...........and the games have all been close!


----------



## Shu

Rem - don't say that. You'll get kicked out of the "cheese of the month club".


----------



## Goldy's Pal

An honest and some what a little friendly Packer fan?? OK, now I feel bad about hoping the landing gear on your plane to Hawaii fails. :lol:


----------



## KEN W

The Packers won both games this year....congrats to them.

BUT....by 3 lousy points on the final play both times????

When we look and hear how bad the Vikes are...can't say much about the Packers then either if they can only win on the final play.They are an average team only....just like Minnesota.

Whoever wins the NFC will probably get creamed in the Super Bowl.

How about those awesome Eagles phoning in the the game on national TV????Did anyone really watch it past halftime???What a bunch of losers.They deserve to loose the fist round.

Atlanta will do the same thing in Seattle next Sunday...which means those Rams fans all gloating last night won't get there either.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

If the Vikes win they are in right? What if they lose? I think I heard they only need one other team to lose and they are in anyways?


----------



## Ripline

The Pack was just toying with the vikes.
I remember a certain 15-1 team that rested all their "stars" a few years back and laid a big one in the playoffs. Can you say VIQUEENS!!
I hope the eagles do the same. With TO out, the team is beatable because defenses can double up on others. Just look what happened to the Vikes offense when Moss pull his hamstring. They became beatable.


----------



## KEN W

Remmi...the Vikes get the 5th seed if they beat Washington.

They would also be in if Carolina or St. Louis loses.

If the Vikes lose and one of those wins the Vikes would be the 6th seed and go to Green Bay for round 3.

Minnesota has the tiebreaker over New Orleans,but not over Carolina,Seattle or St. Louis.


----------



## djleye

What do they say on PA and Dubay.....Rube Cred to Ken W. for knowing the playoff scenario!!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Thanks Ken! That is a HIGE rube cred!


----------



## KEN W

Also one more....if all 3 lose then Vikes will be number 5 and NO will be 6.

Most probable....Vikes number 5...go to Seattle

Carolina number 6....go to GB.


----------



## Gunner

Most likely scenario, Vikes lose to Washington, Carolina wins over Saints, Rams win over Jets. Looks like the Queens will be left holding the cocktail tray yet again!


----------



## jamartinmg2

KEN W said:


> Also one more....if all 3 lose then Vikes will be number 5 and NO will be 6.
> 
> Most probable....Vikes number 5...go to Seattle
> 
> Carolina number 6....go to GB.


Carolina could give GB a run for their money. If the Vikes go to Seattle, I like their chances.... assuming they play as well as they are capable of. Of course that is certainly no given, as we have seen!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I can't wait to be watching the games this weekend with a Mai Tai in my hand................well, considering the time change, I may have to have Bloody Mary's, Caesar's, and Clam diggers!

MAUI HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

You might be disapointed Remmi....will the Packers play their first stringers?Probably not with nothing to gain.

Wrong,Ripline.....The Vikes played all their starters the entire final game,since they had to win to stay ahead of Atlanta for home field....since Atlanta was 14-2.


----------



## rustygunner

GO PACK GO!


----------



## KEN W

GB's first stringers must not be going to play much....Duh Bears are 3 point favorites???


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Does back door even describe the playoff spot? Those poor devils do not want to be in there.

What the picture now Ken? Who do they play?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Does back door even describe the playoff spot?


I seem to remember a packer team who backed in through the chimney last year and were not playing very good ball either but they had Philly against the ropes (*4th and 26*) :lol: Anything can happen but usually doesn't.


----------



## KEN W

4CurlRedleg....Vikes at GB....probably an early game.The other early game will probably be at Indy.Late games at San Deigo and either St. Louis or Seattle.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Just seen it on the tube, late game sunday. Both teams must be really jacked to face off again! :-?

Packers fan or not, I wouldn't lay odds on either club. Pack has the regular season sweep but three times might not be a charm. :roll:

Would have rather had the Aints.


----------



## JIMC_ND

Yup...Third time could be the charm  It's tough to beat a team 3 times in a single season...at least that's what I keep telling myself. Pack should win easy...but if the Vikes could just win that game... 

GO VIKES!!!


----------



## rustygunner

QUEENS AT GREEN BAY ..........IT'S GOING TO BE GREAT TO WATCH THE QUEENS LOSE ON NATIONAL TV AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## djleye

I don't hold out much hope on the frozen tundra, Indoors, I would bet the farm on MN, but not outside!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Game is Sunday at 3:30.

Forecast is for 30 above.


----------



## DeltaBoy

The Vikings don't stand a chance if the defense played like they did again the Redskins...

I would like to see the Vikings win, but if they don't... I am am sure we can watch Moss walk back into the locker room with 3 or 4 sec. left in the game. :lol:

Should be an interesting game!


----------



## jamartinmg2

4CurlRedleg said:


> Does back door even describe the playoff spot? Those poor devils do not want to be in there.
> 
> What the picture now Ken? Who do they play?


It was pretty pathetic wasn't it? The camera crew would focus in on the Vikings sideline during the game yesterday, and the whole team looked as if they had packed it in early in the second half. Not much life. I do have to hand it to Daunte, though. If there was someone who didn't give up, it was him. I have to credit that Washington defense, too. They looked awful good the way they pressured Culpepper all day long. I'm not holding out too much hope for next week unless the Viking D plays the game of the season.


----------



## KEN W

Home field will probably make the difference.

Defense...Packers 27th....Vikes 29th

Offense....Packers 4th.....Vikes 2nd

Although the Packers are only 4-4 at home this year.

With Chavous out with a broken elbow,Farve will probably have a big day.


----------



## buckseye

GO PACK GO


----------



## mallardhunter

I think it will be another good close high scoring game. I think the Vikings can win if they get the lead right away, but if they have to do the catchup game they will be in trouble. :eyeroll:


----------



## Scatterwood

Hey Mallard Hunter how's it going aren't you suppose to be in class.  :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter

ooooo, I am working hard in class 8)


----------



## Scatterwood

Me too I always work hard in CAD. Possibly the best waste of an hour and a half every day, but what the hell I get to hang out on Nodak.


----------



## mallardhunter

I am sure glad they haven't blocked this site otherwise the day would go by really slow. Another thing the Vikings need to do is have more then 2 or 3 people doing all of the work on defence. Kevin Williams did awsome yesterday.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Moreso than the defense performing well, I would like to see the offensive line do something. Our offense has not been able to get on track the past couple weeks, primaily due to the poor play of the offensive line. Better play out of the line, with a few big plays from the defense which we had against the skins equals a win. No stops out of the D and poor play from the O-line again will result in a pretty sizeable loss.


----------



## djleye

Another week to hate Remmi and I!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## Eric Hustad

I hate to say it but the Vikes remind me of a wounded animal, just shoot and put them out of their misery. Interesting article on espn about the Vikes being a team that could surprise in the playoffs. I guess I'm not convinced, but that is what is great about the playoffs, anything can happen. Stay tuned.....


----------



## dakotashooter2

You mean to tell me that minnesota HIGH SCHOOL team is still playing?????


----------



## KEN W

The Vikings have to be the one team nobody wants to play in a one game and your out playoff.Their offense,if they just wouldn't make mistakes at the wrong time,can light it up.

Plus you can always count on Bret Farve making a boneheaded pass or two sometime during the game.If Minn. can take advantage of that....look out Packers.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I would really like nothing better than to party Sunday night after beating the Pack, but I have to be realistic about this one, these two teams are going in different directions. The Reggie White spirit will be hanging over the cheeseheads. The X factor in this one goes to the pack with the Randy distraction being a real negative vibe at a bad time. Sorry Vike fans pack win this one 30-7. Ouch, that hurt. :roll:


----------



## buckseye

Oh boy here we go again... I will be surprised if the Pack can do it today. This will be the third big game of the year for me, I am one of those that as long as the Pack beats up on the Vikes I had a great season. 8)

GO PACK GO


----------



## Springer

A joke from my ten year old.

This boy was in court because his dad was beating him, so the judge said that he was to golive with his aunt and uncle but he says to the judge no they will beat me even worse, so the judge says ok, you can go live with you grandma, but the boy pleades no she is just as bad. so the judge says just who do you want to live with?

The boy replies I want to live with the minnesota vikings because they don't beat anyone.

From a vikes fan that has no hope for this season.


----------



## Shu

24-10 at half..........HANG ON!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

Its looking good


----------



## Bob Kellam

Where did that team come from 

Go Vikes!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Springer said:


> A joke from my ten year old.
> 
> This boy was in court because his dad was beating him, so the judge said that he was to golive with his aunt and uncle but he says to the judge no they will beat me even worse, so the judge says ok, you can go live with you grandma, but the boy pleades no she is just as bad. so the judge says just who do you want to live with?
> 
> The boy replies I want to live with the minnesota vikings because they don't beat anyone.
> 
> From a vikes fan that has no hope for this season.


Here's a joke from me...............................................................................................................................the packers.

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If they don't make mistakes...they ain't bad!

Let's see them do it again next week.

Na Na Na Na....hey hey hey......


----------



## mallard

I am a long time vikings fan,but does'nt Randy Moss look like buckwheat from the little rascals with that giant afro?


----------



## buckseye

CRAPOLA

We'll be back 8)

I totaly dig the fro


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Goldy's Pal said:


> I would really like nothing better than to party Sunday night after beating the Pack, but I have to be realistic about this one, these two teams are going in different directions. The Reggie White spirit will be hanging over the cheeseheads. The X factor in this one goes to the pack with the Randy distraction being a real negative vibe at a bad time. Sorry Vike fans pack win this one 30-7. Ouch, that hurt. :roll:


God I love being wrong sometimes. :bartime: 
:fro: Randy's jersey may have to come out of the closet for an encore. :lol: 
We may get it handed to us next week in Philly, but that's next week. Kicking the Packs a$$ in the tundra and out of the playoffs, :bop: PRICELESS!! :beer:

Saweeeeeeeet!! k: :jammin:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Goldy's Pal wrote:
> From what I'm catching on the Randy Moss soap opera he better come up big when he has the chances in this game. If he starts out making some big plays the rest of the team could very well rally around him and make it an interesting game, otherwise it's gonna be a blowout I'm afraid.


But I'm not wrong all of the time, just most of the time. 
There should be a few new "Cops" episodes coming out from Wisc. soon.

Who'd a thunk?? 
:bartime:


----------



## taddy1340

Gotta hand it to the Vikes. They showed up BIG TIME and Farve and the Pack took a dump on my dinner plate.

Moss' endzone celebration was unneeded...Once again his true colors shine through...Congrats Vikes fans...

tad


----------



## Shu

I still can't believe they won. Granted, the Pack gift wrapped it for them with all the turnovers, but still they won the game. The roller coaster ride continues......I hope Remmi didn't choke on his little Mai Tai umbrella! :beer:


----------



## T Shot

Nice to see the good ole boys from Fox jump on the Randy haters bandwagon... Bunch of punks. They are "ashamed" it was showed on the air, but, by some miracle of God, it ended up on the TV again a couple more times. If they were ashamed and appauled, the best way to get rid of the problem was to ignore it. Seems as though either they "dont get it", or its a good way to ensure good ratings, or they just dont like the guy. By the way, nice "easiest pick of the weekend" Steve Young.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I do believe we say the changing of the guard today as far as top QB in the NFC North. I have admired Farve for a long time and he has been the reason that the Pack had a resurgence from years of mediocrity. Yet he has hit a wall.

When you are the QB responsible for 1/2 of all the INT's that a team has during the regular and post season it points to some type of mental infirmary.



S


----------



## mallardhunter

So do you guys think Farve is going to retire? I think he might but he still might comeback.


----------



## Shu

I'd be shocked if he retires. I think he's still in the top 10 QBs. Maybe that's not good enough for him and he'll retire but I doubt it. The fans will want a final year so they can do all kinds of cheese sculptures and beer can statues in his honor.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I hope faver quits just so I can hear the ones who have ragged on me this season cry in their cereal bowls. But yeah it wouldn't be faver like to go out without a curtain call all season, (the part about him I don't care for) I have a heck of a lot more respect for Daunte after this one, he came through with a big road win when it counted, a monkey off of his back for sure. Winfield had to get at least one of the game balls for his game as well. Thanks tdaddy. :wink:


----------



## KEN W

KEN W said:


> The Vikings have to be the one team nobody wants to play in a one game and your out playoff.Their offense,if they just wouldn't make mistakes at the wrong time,can light it up.
> 
> Plus you can always count on Bret Farve making a boneheaded pass or two sometime during the game.If Minn. can take advantage of that....look out Packers.


I told you so!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

This one erases the first 2 losses.I would sure like to see them win again...but now it almost doesn't matter.

Do you suppose the talking heads on KFAN will be eating crow pie tomorrow????


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Man I just got off the phone with friends from WI! We have a deal that the losing fan has to call and listen to the winner gloat!

While I made my calls within minutes of the end of the game, they had to find some liquid courage to call three hours later!

Man oh man did they whine about Randy's actions in the end zone. I reminded them that he got there the same number of times that the whole Packer team did!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Ken you must be a good educator as you can forsee the future!

"Plus you can always count on Bret Farve making a boneheaded pass or two sometime during the game.If Minn. can take advantage of that....look out Packers" :jammin:


----------



## Anas Strepera

What a great game and a great endzone celebration by Moss! The way the packer fans are whining you'd think he'd actually pulled his pants down and mooned them. :run:


----------



## diver_sniper

randy moss mooning the greenbay fans at their house? i couldnt have found it funnier. i think the way the comentators freaked out was the out of line part. the greenbay minnesota rivalry is a great one, good for both teams and the nfl. and with hovan on the bench unable to get it farves face there needed to be something to show that these teams dont like each other. and moss filled in, im sure its going to be on the news that he is a cocky terible person that needs to be traded or whatever. but all of this drama that the media is creating over moss is a bunch of bull, he gets picked on because of the things he did in the past. he is an easy player to hate because of it. if you really wanna hate a reciver that will take it a little to far, go boo at terrel owens.


----------



## KEN W

Keys to the game

1.Score early and often

2.Defensive takeaways.....4...actually...5....Offord did intercept the ball and fumble it.

3.Everyone knew Brett Farve would lead a 4th quarter comeback for a Packer win....NOT...Vikes kept the ball from him from 8:40 down to 23 seconds....game over.

Will Farve retire???I hope not....great quarterback,as tough as they come.It just won't be the same if he's not out there.To me it's not Vikes vs. Packers....it's Vikes vs. Brett Farve.
QB's like him don't come along very often.


----------



## djleye

Heheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh!!!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Ah! Life is good this fine morning after a decisive victory over the hated Pack! The Vikes D looked pretty good yesterday as did their offense for 3 quarters, anyway. They were helped out by some poor play by Mr. Favre, though. Hopefully they will bring the same intensity to Philly next week. Finally, the Vikes won a big game.... It has been a long time in coming.


----------



## FLOYD

I actually like and respect Brett Favre, but I love how he is absolved from all criticism on the air. The guy threw four picks, a fifth which was somehow lost from between Offord's fingers, yet you hardly heard a word about how pathetic he threw the ball. In reality, almost all his passes over 10 yards or so were either incomplete or intercepted. All his yards came in small chunks.

As far as the Randy Moss deal, where was all this "disgraceful" talk two years ago when Favre decided to punt the ball up into the stands right in front of the referee while they were getting their [email protected]$ handed to them by Atlanta. Oh I suppose he's just such a competitor that his emotions got the best of him. Or how about his bright play to cost his team an almost certain touchdown at the end of the first half. Yet they spun it as "nobody has as much fun as Farve playing football." If that had been anyone else it would have been a stupid play. He would have had the first down, and timeouts to spare.


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, great game, I was wondering who that purple-and-gold team was out there. Haven't seen them in about 10 weeks!  On to Philly! The D was pretty good, even when there were completions, the secondary was on for the tackles, and FOUR PICKS?!?! That was amazing, not to mention the pressure on Favre, the hits, sacks and penetration was good. Also, the myriad of penalties from weeks past were missing in action. The punter was strong too when the Vikes needed him. All around good play by a team that failed to show up several times this year. I hope it lasts.

I was hoping that MN could hold the Pack to 3 points. Ryan Cunningham on KOVC said he'd walk to Minneapolis to congratulate the Vikes if they did that. It was looking good until late in the 2nd!

As for Moss's Mooning. I thought it was hilarious! It was no Sharpie incident or anything, but it was noteworthy!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Shu said:


> I still can't believe they won. Granted, the Pack gift wrapped it for them with all the turnovers, but still they won the game. The roller coaster ride continues......I hope Remmi didn't choke on his little Mai Tai umbrella! :beer:


My best friend picked me (and my new fiance') up at the airport and took us the the Pier Bar and Grill in Bismarck to watch the 2nd half. It was an ambush !!!!!!! Everyone in Puke (purple) and Gold laughing at me the whole time!


----------



## quack

As far as I am concerned the Green Bay fans and the media are just as much at fault withh Moss's celebration as Moss is. When they scanned the stands did you notice how many signs were posted trashing Moss? What do they expect. The media rips him all week, the fans trash talk him, he fakes moons them and than they whine about that. Yea, I noticed how the commentators were embarrased it was even aired but i must have seen a half dozen replays of it. I hope the media rips them all week again this week so it fires them up for next week. They will have a hard time beating Philadelphia though I am afraid. Hopefully I am mistaken.


----------



## leadshot

Goldy's Pal said:


> That was a nasty hit. :justanangel: Should be a good one friday. Maybe the Vikes should invite Donovin Darius to the dome and pull one out of the Packs playbook from last year when they invited the Cards' wide reciever to Green bay. It's payback time. 8)


Personally I'm fed up with all the negative coverage Randy gets too. Other teams are just as bad with their antics. Like mentioned by Goldy.

I was laughing so hard at that fake moon. If that is all the packers have to whine about, maybe they need to reevaluate their team.

Great Job Vikes....give them the first two and hit them when it really counted!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Shu said:


> I'd be shocked if he retires. I think he's still in the top 10 QBs. Maybe that's not good enough for him and he'll retire but I doubt it. The fans will want a final year so they can do all kinds of cheese sculptures and beer can statues in his honor.


Ummm more like Top 5 of ALL TIME ! PERIOD !

Marino, Elway, Favre, .....

*Career Passing Yards Total To Surpass Year To Date *
1) Dan Marino 61,361 11,628 -- 
2) John Elway 51,475 1,742 -- 
3) Brett Favre 49,734 -- 4,088 
4) Warren Moon 49,325 -- -- 
5) Fran Tarkenton 47,003 -- --

*Career Passing Attempts *
1) Dan Marino 8,358 1,355 -- 
2) John Elway 7,250 247 -- 
3) Brett Favre 7,004 -- 540 
4) Warren Moon 6,823 -- -- 
5) Frank Tarkenton 6,467 -- --

*Career Completions *
1) Dan Marino 4,967 662 -- 
2) Brett Favre 4,306 -- 346 
3) John Elway 4,123 -- -- 
4) Warren Moon 3,988 -- -- 
5) Fran Tarkenton 3,686 -- --

*Career Touchdown Passes *
1) Dan Marino 420 45 -- 
2) Brett Favre 376 -- 30 
3) Fran Tarkenton 342 -- -- 
4) John Elway 300 -- -- 
5) Warren Moon 291 -- --

*Career Wins as a Starting QB *
1) John Elway 148 14 -- 
2) Dan Marino 147 13 -- 
3) Brett Favre 135 -- 10 
4) Fran Tarkenton 125 -- -- 
5) Johnny Unitas 119 --


----------



## KEN W

One of the top 2 QB's in the league


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The packers need to get some d-backs! God, I love to hate the vikes! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I love it, the best pass Faver threw all game was 4 yds over the line. :lol: What an idiot, if he falls over they are inches from the first down and could do a QB sneak to get another shot at 7 pts. instead the FG attempt is HOOKED and they get NOTHING. The best part was faver laughing about his pass. :huh: Yep we thought it was pretty funny too Brett. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Remmi_&_I said:


> The packers need to get some d-backs! God, I love to hate the vikes! :beer:


What do we need Dbacks for when your quarterback throws the ball right to them?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Oh well, neither team ever had a chance to win the super bowl. When it is all said and done, Favre will have many ALL-TIME records and so will Daunte................ except Daunte's will be about his fumble-itis! LOL


----------



## KEN W

3 Vikes/Packer games this year....11 TD's and no turnovers.

Culpepper...on the way up

Farve....on the way down and out.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

KEN W said:


> Farve....on the way down and out.


Ignorance is Bliss! :jammin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

It won't be long and the queens fans will be driving to Los Angeles to see them play their home games!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter

I don't think that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Each year the rumble begins about Farve hanging up the spikes! The difference this year is that he may not want to come back for what is facing him next season.

The Puckers are facing a huge salary cap issue and the core of the O line and the main stays on the D-line are all up or have huge bonus dollars due. Unless Wahl and some of the others are willing to renegotiate they will be let go.

Without a decent front line to protect him and a defense that can get other teams off the field, Farve may look at his family situation and pull the plug.

This year more than any other I think the chance of Farve hanging it up are a real possibility. I do not like that Puckers, but it will be a sad day to think that Football will be loosing a exceptional player like Farve.

One thing about stats and records that are never shown is who and when they played. Marino's record for TD in a season was a harder thing to achieve than what Manning had to do to accomplish the same thing, because of rule changes that favor the pass.

Farve's streak of games is another since he played in a time when QB's where protected vs the era of Jowls.

Same said about Marino's passing yards record and Moons totals. All achieved at a time when rules where not as favorable to passing.

After watching the press conference last night with Farve, and Sherman, I could not help but thing of a line from a Thorgood song!

I Drink alone with nobody else!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Whatever I said nice about you before Happy Gilmore I take back!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ron.......you spell it FAVRE not FARVE !!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

We all know how to spell faver, and his best years are long behind him. As most cheeseheads do, you may as well talk about "da' glory years" cause it's all ya got today, and in the near future. :lol: Faver better learn the word "renegotiate" after his latest turnover tally. :lol:


----------



## Gunner

Football would be better if it were hockey. If Moss did something like that in a hockey game, you better believe his next shift would be his last. If I were the coach I send one of my goons after him and cover his fines.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Hey what can I say I spell it like they say it. That is the way they teach things in WI! Seems my time spent there had other undiscovered bad side affects! 

By the way for all of you that are rippin Moss, are any of you familiar with what the UWM band did during the first trip to Lambert Field? 

Fun to read some of the other boards on this subject. We have played nice here compared to others. This is why I like football so much. A single game can make a season or break someones heart! :beer:


----------



## dosch

"This is why I like football so much. A single game can make a season or break someones heart! "

 
ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Matt Jones

That one game made my season. I agree the vikes have no chance at winning it all...but who friggin' cares!? They ended the Fudge Packers season by humiliating them at Lambeau, to me it was better than a super bowl. :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2

This about sums it up!! :beer:

I hope Favre doesn't retire. He is a guy Vikings fans love to hate, but you gotta respect his leadership abilities.... even though he didn't play his best game yesterday. He makes the rivalry between the two teams great to watch. I will miss him, when he retires for that reason alone. I won't miss the winning drives he is so good at against the Vikes though!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

A.F.R.O.S.

Americans Finest Receivers On Sunday. 
:sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i think ted cottrel even had his hair froed out.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Matt Jones said:


> to me it was better than a super bowl. :beer:


Only because you Viking fans don't know what it feels like to WIN a super bowl!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I love arguing with all of you Vikes fans!

I have been saying this for quite a few years now, but "Next year is our year!" :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

ouch, that was below the belt. :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Remmi_&_I said:


> Matt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> to me it was better than a super bowl. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Only because you Viking fans don't know what it feels like to WIN a super bowl!
Click to expand...

SLAMMAJAMMA!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Remmi_&_I said:


> I love arguing with all of you Vikes fans!
> 
> I have been saying this for quite a few years now, but "Next year is our year!" :wink:


With no Brett Farve,offensive line mostly gone to free agency along being way over the cap and an inept secondary....Packers year to go for the number 1 draft choice in 2006 :bop:

Plus Packer fans will probably run Sherman out of town.Especially if Mike Holmgren becomes available.


----------



## Dan Bueide

I'm with Matty on this. Hard to get your heart wrapped up in a team that finished 3-7 and backed (mild understatment) its way into the playoffs. A "run" seems highly unlikely. BUT, the only thing more frustrating than being a Vikes fan this year would be a fan of the team who choked to those mutts at home in the first found! Couldn't have happened to a better team! GO (HOME) PACK GO (HOME).


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Gosh I hate the Packers.


----------



## KEN W

Goldy....but it's a good kind of hate.Especially after they rubbed it in after winning both regular season games.I can still see the Packers pointing and dancing on the sidelines on Christmas Eve.

As that old saying goes..."Payback's a *****"


----------



## Gunner

I feel the same way about the Vikes and I was born and raised here.


----------



## fishhook

I'm Loving the Moon Job....and the rub on the goalpost was a nice touch to!!

Those hipocrit's that are talking about how tastless and classless act it was are the same ones watching Temptation Island, Who's yur Daddy, or Who want's to marry a midget. It was all in jest and is better than jake the snake giving the crowd the double bird a couple weeks ago or the dry hump or the throat slash or the dog pi$$ing on the fire hydrant.....it's only cause it was randy moss period.

I do think it will be tough for them to be prepared emotionally for philly. That was a tough game yesterday and they burnt a lot of emotion. But i'm hoping for the best, anything from here on out is gravy :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye

> GO (HOME) PACK GO (HOME).


Neither team deserved to win the way they were playing. When the Vikes coach caught that ball on the sidelines the first thing I thought is well now that every body on the Vikes team has caught a Farve pass we can all go home. :toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I think Moss is an idiot............but I have always respected his talent (how could I not). I wonder though...........do you think he is starting to get more animated because of all the attention Terrell Owens has received the past couple years???

It used to be that he said stupid crap, or took plays off...........now it is getting worse, or am I wrong?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I think the NFL was changed forever when the likes of a Deon Sanders entered the league. Add in the playstation and X box and all the other contracts players get off the field and "being colorful" is part of the game today wheather you like it or not. The old "hall of famers" must really shake their heads when they watch the game today. Moss is Moss and always will be, I wouldn't want to play against him and I think the Pack and their fans feel the same way. oke:


----------



## buckseye

Wow he's one scary dude, "you got to dare to be noticed"


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

If you look close you can see the bong ring around his mouth!! :drunk: :rollin: :jammin: :jammin: dd: dd:


----------



## buckseye

That cracked me up!!! :laugh: :laugh: where the hell is that bannana :jammin: :jammin:

Hey guys I ain't predjudice but he looks just like a modern day Zimbabwe king or something. When your that good you can look any way you want.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:lol: Yeah Al Harris is normal.


----------



## buckseye

Damn he looks just like his sister... :rollin: :jammin:

That top picture is a mindblower.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:laugh:


----------



## gaddyshooter

Well it was mixed emotions for me this weekend. My Rams managed to pull their heads out of their butts long enough to win one, but I figure they well be done next week. I was pulling hard for the Pack, but you have to give it to the Vikings, they came ready to play from the beginning of the game and that was the difference. They played with emotion from the opening kick off and racked up 17-0 real quick. Hard to come back from that. Unfortunately Favre just didnt show up yesterday for some reason. His mind did not appear to be into the game at all.

As far as the Moss mooning thing, it was tasteless and unneccessary but what do you expect from Moss. Really, it wasn't any worse than what some of the other guys have been doing for "celebrations." The thing that was worse that he did, which the announcers on the game didn't talk about, but a show on Fox sports midwest was showing was when he was yelling at some fans after they made it 17-0, he was yelling at the fans to "look at the fxxxing scoreboard." As a player they should have more respect for the fans than that. He is an idiot plain and simple, but you have to give it to him, he is a good receiver. I don't understand why the Pack always put Al Harris on him. Is that the best they have? I realize that their defense is horrible and has been for most of the season, but Harris simply can not cover Moss. Moss makes him look like an idiot every time they play. They need to give someone else on their defense a chance at coving him, because Harris is obviously not good enough.

Anyway, done ranting for now. Congrats Viks fans and good luck in the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## Bob Kellam

For those of you that may not know there has been a long tradition of "mooning" in Green Bay seems as though they (male and female) like to moon the opposition team busses as they come to the stadium (tailgators venting a little excess energy) I know some people that have participated.

as far as Moss goes it doesn't excuse his behavior but I think the whole thing is getting blown out of proportion by a bunch of guys (fox NFL Sunday Crew) that got red faces for picking the Pop Warner girls team (sorry to the Pop Warner Girls team) to beat the Vikes. Now don't jump on me, I am not saying the Pack is the Pop Warner Girls team but during the pre game all they could do is bash the vikes every way they could.

None of them gave the vikes a chance and they were embarassed by all the pregame remarks.

Fox shows commercials that are more offensive than what Moss did for crying out loud.

Collinsworth is a Putz!!! I don't think I have ever heard him say anything possitive about the vikes.

Professional Sports allows very rich young men to remain kids and they for the most part all act like a bunch of spoiled kids.

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I guess it's pretty safe to say that Moss asks for what he is getting, but at the same time is it necessary for ESPN to pick his career apart piece by piece showing every on and off the field move he makes? It reminds me of "Rocky IV" when the Russians followed him around 24/7. :lol: Faver had his marriage problems, drinking, and pain killer addiction, jee don't hear much of that today. Maybe it's because the media decides who they want to love in sports and who they want to target for some ratings and magazine sales. The love affair with Faver and the league is like something from "Pretty Woman" only REAL OLD. Moss just needs to flatter a few "wanna be athlete" sports reporters and he'll be in thick with the good ole' boys. 8)


----------



## buckseye

I have been a PACKER BACKER since 1963, I am not one bit offended by Mosses little celebration. I think it's pretty cool it means so much to him what the fans do when tailgating, I think he loves football too. Those guys are some awesome athletes.

Now I hope the Vikes do us proud and win a game or two for us northerners, gotdang'em anyhow... :toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

buckseye said:


> I have been a PACKER BACKER since 1963,
> 
> Now I hope the Vikes do us proud and win a game or two for us northerners, gotdang'em anyhow... :toofunny:


Come on Buckseye...................No REAL packer backer could ever want the vikes to win a playoff game! :eyeroll:


----------



## Gunner

Goldy's Pal said:


> Faver had his marriage problems, drinking, and pain killer addiction, jee don't hear much of that today. Maybe it's because the media decides who they want to love in sports and who they want to target for some ratings and magazine sales. The love affair with Faver and the league is like something from "Pretty Woman" only REAL OLD.


Farve admits his mistakes and has taken steps to become a better man. Moss absolutely refuses to admit his errors and continues to act like the monkey he is. If his teammates had any guts, they would take him to the woodshed and beat the hell out of him. Frankly, I'm surprised some fan doesn't kick the spindly legged punk's teeth in.


----------



## buckseye

> Come on Buckseye...................No REAL packer backer could ever want the vikes to win a playoff game!


Just being a good sport, all is fair in love and sports, maybe I lied a little. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Moss absolutely refuses to admit his errors and continues to act like the monkey he is. If his teammates had any guts, they would take him to the woodshed and beat the hell out of him.


Or you could say Moss refuses to kiss anyones a$$. Not everyone in the league has to feel they have to act like the "poster boy of the NFL." T Owens refuses to play for the Ravens because why? "I only wanna be on a winning team."Talk about a selfish athlete, why don't they talk about that anymore? Look where that got him, on the sideline with a bad wheel. Shucks. Moss just wants to win and have a little fun with the fans, gee what a bad a$$. Bitter Packer fans should just get over the fact they got their a$$ whipped when it mattered most and just move on. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy

I can't wait...

Moss flapping his wings in the Eagles endzone... 

Go Vikes!


----------



## mallardhunter

I would love to see that, and then see the reaction on T.O's face.


----------



## Gunner

Goldy's Pal said:


> Bitter Packer fans should just get over the fact they got their a$$ whipped when it mattered most and just move on. :lol:


FYI, I'm a recovering Vikings fan. Used to love the Vikes until the Sheriff (Green) came to town and brought his band of thieves (Moss, CC--I mean big baby). I thought I could start liking them again until Moss turned out to be such an idiot. Culpepper is pretty likeable other than that idiotic arm roll.


----------



## Gunner

DeltaBoy said:


> I can't wait...
> 
> Moss flapping his wings in the Eagles endzone...
> 
> Go Vikes!


He'll have to fly into the enzone cause the hunchback of Notre Dame could cover him with his bumb ankle.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

We will probably get it handed to us in Philly but until then it's party time compliments of Green Bay. "Brilliant!!" :lol:


----------



## Shu

Went to the T'Wolves game last night. Culpepper and Bennett were at the game and when they showed them on the big screen the place went nuts. Then they immediately showed a Packer fan with his hero #4 shirt on and the place lit him up good. Credit to him, at least he didn't stop drinking his beer when the booing started.


----------



## jamartinmg2

Shu said:


> Went to the T'Wolves game last night. Culpepper and Bennett were at the game and when they showed them on the big screen the place went nuts. Then they immediately showed a Packer fan with his hero #4 shirt on and the place lit him up good. Credit to him, at least he didn't stop drinking his beer when the booing started.


Shu..... wasn't the T-Wolves meltdown something to behold? Not knocking the Lakers, but wow, the Woofies sure packed it in the 2nd half. That was some ugly B-ball. uke:


----------



## quack

The hunch back of notre dame may be able to cover Randy but he sure gimped one past Al Harris for the killing touchdown that opened up the moon.


----------



## Shu

Yeah, ugly is a good word. The wolves looked good in the 1st quarter and then just wilted each quarter after that. They have been playing pretty bad recently.


----------



## Shu

Ripline said:


> Another can of whoop [email protected] opened up by the green and gold on the queens. Anybody remember my prediction that the vikes would joke after their 5-1 start. Anybody remember that I said the 1-4 pack would win the division. My chrystal ball is clear as ever. Daunte Pudpeker and Moss on his feet are my favorites uke: They're stuperstars. Another great season completed. PACKERS 2-0 against the VIQUEENS. Another choke year for the VIQUEENS. BWAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA. :wink:


It really isn't fair to even comment on this one. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:rollin: Bwaaaaaa Haaaaaa Haaaaaaa :wink:

Gunner, we're all recovering Viking fans, is there any other kind? The way I figure, a Viking playoff win is like finding water in a desert. Take what you can get when you can get it and enjoy every sip. Especially when da' Pack and their backers are picking up the tab. Every team has its share of idiots, and don't even get me started on the NBA or any team from NY or L.A. Life is to darn short to think about why they do the sh!t they do. Against any other team but the Pack, I'd probably feel different about Moss, but since they love to hate him I think it's good for the rivalry. Who isn't already looking forward to next years game between these two?
:beer:


----------



## KEN W

So is Ripline serving crow pie at his house??? :splat: :splat:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Looks like the T-puppies are following in the Vikes footsteps.......... Why can't the damn Wolves get on a winning streak! I am sick of watching T-hud and Wally jack up 3's when all they need is a friggin layup!

Time to dump some of the losers!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Remmi_&_I said:


> Looks like the T-puppies are following in the Vikes footsteps..........


You might be right, if the wolves and pack matched up in a playoff game, they'd probably crush em too. :lol:


----------



## Shu

Nice NBA team that the cheesers have. Even with a 3 game win streak the Bucks are still in the cellar.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm a wolves fan personally. My dad is a sixer's fan and he couldn't quite get that part of the brain washing to stick! :beer:

We are planning a Guys only trip at the end of the month or early Feb to see a game!


----------



## Shu

Go to Murray's before the game for one of Sid Hartman's famous Silver Butterknife Steaks. You will not regret it! I had one last night and it was awesome.

Dave


----------



## KEN W

Anyone wanting to watch this awesome Vikings win again can see it on Direct TV on the NFL channel 212 on Friday night at 8:00.


----------



## KEN W

This is from the Minn. Trib....kind of tells you what this game means to us and the country....you can bet 1 of the 2005 Packers/Vikings games will be on Monday Night Football.This is now probably the biggest rivalry in the NFL.Which is why Fox moved the game to be the only one on Christmas Eve.

"Sunday's game also reached several national milestones. Its 18.4 national rating and 33 national share made it the country's top-rated and most watched television show of the week. It was also the most watched wild-card game on any network since 2000 and the most watched wild-card game on Fox since 1999."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I don't know what it is........but I love it. I have relatives that live in Florida and they say there are Packer/Viking bars all over down there! Can't wait for next seasons matchups..............but the pack could look completely different :eyeroll:


----------



## DeltaBoy

One thing that will happen and has just about every game...

Holding # 73!

The O-line/D-line are going to win the game for the Vikings...


----------



## jamartinmg2

A furore Normannorum libera nos, Domine, "From the fury of the Northmen deliver us, O Lord."

_Brett Favre, January 8, 2005_


----------



## djleye

Remmi, If # 4 is gone, I fear you will have a long time to suffer. I could be wrong, maybe there is a free agent somewhere, but would you want to follow in those shoes. I don't think his predesessor will be cut as much slack as "the great one" uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

For some reason my gut tells me that Favre has 2 more years left. I really think the only reason he wouldn't come back next year is if his wife's cancer gets real bad. I hope the cancer goes into remission fast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Remmi The boys in WI are telling me that Favre is done. Sherman wants an answer because of pursuing a replacement QB ASAP. This is not because Sherman want Favre out, but he does not want to wait until June and start looking. So the thought process is that if he is pushed and her health is still up in the air, he will leave.

Like I said before I will be sad to see him go for the player he is. I will get a great deal of pleasure in rubbing the boys down there and maybe twisting the tail of a few here though.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

ESPN is reporting Mike Sherman has lost the GM job and now is head coach only. BRING BACK WOLF! :x


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Let the shake-up begin!!! :lol: I love it, all because of a big time spanking by the rival Vikings. Time to tear down the shack and rebuild. I hope faver stays though, we aren't through with him yet. :bop:


----------



## wiscan22

jamartinmg2 said:


> I hope we don't see a lot of these on Friday. Anybody else sick of Favre doing this after every TD? uke: :beer: I know.... I've heard it before. He is signaling that they are going for a 1 point conversion. Doesn't mean us Vikings fans have to like it though.


Ok, then how about this one....


----------



## win4win

Got these in the mail yesterday....

How do you keep a Minnesota Vikings out of your yard?

Put up goal posts.~

What do Billy Graham and the Minnesota Vikings have in common?

They both can make 60,000 people stand up and yell : "Jesus Christ!"~

Where do you go in Minneapolis in case of a tornado?

To the Metrodome...they never get a touchdown there.~

What do you call a Minnesota Viking with a Superbowl ring?

A thief.~

Why was Viking's coach Mike Tice upset when the Vikings playbook was stolen?

Because he hadn't finished coloring it yet.~

What's the difference between Randy Moss and a dollar bill?

You can still get four quarters out of a dollar.~

How many Minnesota Vikings does it take to win a Super Bowl?

Nobody knows and we may never find out!~

What do you call 47 people sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?

The Minnesota Vikings.~

What do both the Minnesota Vikings and 'possums have in common?

Both play dead at home and get killed on the road.~

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Let it be known the pics. posted above were from the last century. :wink:


----------



## wiscan22

Goldy's Pal said:


> Let it be known the pics. posted above were from the last century. :wink:


Sorry Goldy, Couldn't resist! I knew I'd get a response out of you and a good one at that.

Like I said before, GB & MN have turned out to be one of the NFL's hottest rivalries and a good one at that. What do you think, is Tice gone? I think he did an OK job but personally thought Green was better. thoughts?

wiscan22


----------



## Goldy's Pal

As far as I know Tice will be back. When you look at how Green and Tice coach, I don't like the "prevent defense" they both played. All it does is prevent you from winning. Yeah Tice drafted defense since he started but that's all he's done. I do like the fire he has on the sideline compared to Green's. He just stood there with a dumb look on his face. Both got out coached in the second half of games and seasons. Tice is afraid of Moss, that's obvious. I don't know, it's just a mess. :huh: Aah the heck with football, I'm still trying to figure out what happened to my gopher hockey last weekend. :roll:
:beer:


----------



## taddy1340

Green Bay took a huge step in solidifying their crappy defense by signing Miami's for defensive coordinator, Jim Bates. Now we just need to get some playmakers. Maybe he will bring some from Miami because his players loved him and many were upset when he was overlooked for the head coaching position in favor of Saban.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I agree that was a huge acquisition by the Pack, but they still don't have the quality of players you need to be a super bowl defense. I sure hope we can make a few off season deals or find some "diamonds in the rough" out there!


----------



## jamartinmg2

wiscan22 said:


> jamartinmg2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we don't see a lot of these on Friday. Anybody else sick of Favre doing this after every TD? uke: :beer: I know.... I've heard it before. He is signaling that they are going for a 1 point conversion. Doesn't mean us Vikings fans have to like it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then how about this one....
Click to expand...

 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

:beer:


----------



## wiscan22

jamartinmg2 said:


> wiscan22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamartinmg2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we don't see a lot of these on Friday. Anybody else sick of Favre doing this after every TD? uke: :beer: I know.... I've heard it before. He is signaling that they are going for a 1 point conversion. Doesn't mean us Vikings fans have to like it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then how about this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...

Ok jamarting, I assume you're not a Favre fan eh! :wink:


----------



## dosch

22 AM
Packers scout pleads guilty to sex assault, resigns 
Associated Press 
January 25, 2005 PACKSCOUT0126

GREEN BAY, Wis. -- Former Green Bay Packers assistant director of pro personnel Marc Lillibridge has reached a plea agreement on accusations he sexually assaulted a woman outside a suburban bar.

Lillibridge, 32, pleaded no contest Monday to a misdemeanor charge of fourth-degree sexual assault after originally being charged with felony second-degree sexual assault in a Sept. 30 incident.

Brown County Circuit Court Judge Sue Bischel put Lillibridge on probation for two years, and also ordered that him to perform 200 hours of community service and write a letter of apology to the victim within 30 days.

Defense attorney Michael Ganzer said his client is ``incredibly embarrassed'' by the event and resigned from the Packers' organization Monday morning.

``He has lost his job because of this conviction,'' Ganzer said of the former team scout.

The criminal complaint said the incident took place after Lillibridge and a 21-year-old woman left Anduzzi's sports bar in Ashwaubenon.

The judge, the prosecutor and Lillibridge's lawyer said the incident started with consensual kissing and fondling, and said the victim was sending ``mixed messages.''

But Brown County Assistant District Attorney Mary Kerrigan-Mares said that, when the woman said ``no,'' Lillibridge should have stopped.

Lillibridge offered a tearful apology to the victim and to his wife and family.

``I wish I wouldn't have done this,'' he said. ``This is one of those situations you have to learn from. I definitely have. I have a 2-year-old son and all I want is for him to be able to be proud of me. What happened that night that is not the man I want to be. It's not the man I am.''

Bischel said that, as a first-time offender with a clean record, probation was appropriate in the case.

She said it was ``not unexpected'' that the conviction would affect Lillibridge's high-profile employment.

``You exercised incredibly poor judgment,'' Bischel said.

Ganzer said Lillibridge was looking for a job elsewhere in the National Football League and Bischel said she would consider shortening his probation if it were the only thing standing in the way of him getting a new job with another team.

---

Information from: Green Bay Press-Gazette, http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

:eyeroll: That sh*t makes me sick! :eyeroll:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Remmi_&_I said:


> :eyeroll: That sh*t makes me sick! :eyeroll:


What is it with the name Marc/Mark combined with the Packers and sexual scandals anyway? At least there are no babysitters involved in this one. :-?


----------



## taddy1340

What an idiot!!! Just goes to show you players aren't the only ones who can be dumba$$es!


----------



## KEN W

Being a Packer has nothing to do with this.... :******:


----------



## jamartinmg2

KEN W said:


> Being a Packer has nothing to do with this.... :ticked:


Of course not. The Packers aren't the only ones who have thats for sure. Remember the Vikings fiasco up at Mille Lacs a couple years ago. It is pretty sad.


----------



## wiscan22

jamartinmg2 said:


> Remmi_&_I said:
> 
> 
> 
> :eyeroll: That sh*t makes me sick! :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with the name Marc/Mark combined with the Packers and sexual scandals anyway? At least there are no babysitters involved in this one. :-?
Click to expand...

Did you notice one thing about the Packers though?

Mark Chumera - GONE!

Marc Lillibridge - GONE!

Take a look at all of the loose baggage Moss is carrying with him and Minnesota still keeps him. "Bumpering a traffic cop" and then say "Oh, I'm sorry". How pathetic! Ain't no room for that kind of Bull$h!t in the Packer organization... no matter how good you are.


----------



## 870 XPRS

wiscan22 said:


> jamartinmg2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remmi_&_I said:
> 
> 
> 
> :eyeroll: That sh*t makes me sick! :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with the name Marc/Mark combined with the Packers and sexual scandals anyway? At least there are no babysitters involved in this one. :-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you notice one thing about the Packers though?
> 
> Mark Chumera - GONE!
> 
> Marc Lillibridge - GONE!
> 
> Take a look at all of the loose baggage Moss is carrying with him and Minnesota still keeps him. "Bumpering a traffic cop" and then say "Oh, I'm sorry". How pathetic! Ain't no room for that kind of Bull$h!t in the Packer organization... no matter how good you are.
Click to expand...

Let's get real here wiscan, sex offenders vs. a traffic incident. Let's get real


----------



## djleye

Mark Chumera was no Randy Moss........And their "offenses" were not even close. There is no excuse for Child Molestation, that sickens me!!!!! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I think if every team in the NFL got rid of every player who had a traffic violation, be it a DWI, bumping a cop, running into a Hardees during camp, whatever, there wouldn't be anyone in the league besides Brett Faver and John Madden. Sexual abuse is a different line, and the Vikes cleaned up their own mess they had after the Millacs Lake snowmobile deal. The Pack organization isn't any more clean than any other team.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I should have probably added that the Pack are more than likely the worst.


> Take a look at all of the loose baggage Moss is carrying with him and Minnesota still keeps him. "Bumpering a traffic cop" and then say "Oh, I'm sorry". How pathetic! Ain't no room for that kind of Bull$h!t in the Packer organization...


First of all I think you actually need traffic in GreenBay to have a traffic cop. Plus I doubt that Sheriff Billybob is going to ticket a Packer over there in cheeseland if He can help it. He wouldn't be allowed in Floyd's barbershop if he did. Makes you wonder how much the players get away with in that hick town they play in. oke: You cheeseheads are such tools. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Goldy's Pal said:


> I should have probably added that the Pack are more than likely the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at all of the loose baggage Moss is carrying with him and Minnesota still keeps him. "Bumpering a traffic cop" and then say "Oh, I'm sorry". How pathetic! Ain't no room for that kind of Bull$h!t in the Packer organization...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I think you actually need traffic in GreenBay to have a traffic cop. Plus I doubt that Sheriff Billybob is going to ticket a Packer over there in cheeseland if He can help it. He wouldn't be allowed in Floyd's barbershop if he did. Makes you wonder how much the players get away with in that hick town they play in. oke: You cheeseheads are such tools. :lol:
Click to expand...

I concur.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey Wiscan!! How do ya like me now? :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Goldy's Pal said:


> Hey Wiscan!! How do ya like me now? :lol:


This is how I would expect Wiscan to reply:

"License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Classic. :rollin: "Wouldn't that sort of be illegal?"
"Gophers you idiot!! Not golfers!!"
"Oh we can do that. We don't even need a license." 
"It's not my fault no one can understand what you're saying."

"Cinderella boy, outta nowhere, a former greenskeeper now about to become the master's champion."

"I smell varmint poontang, and the only good varmint poontang is dead varmint poontang, I think."

"You know, you should play with Dr. Beeper and myself. Why, he's been club champion for three years running and I'm no slouch myself. Don't sell yourself short judge, you're a tremendous slouch."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Is Moss going to the Raven's? I heard that on the radio at noon yesterday that they were talking!?!?!?!?


----------



## taddy1340

Hey all. I was watching FOX News this morning when they showed the display of 4 billboards along a highway in Green Bay. They read in order...(something close to this effect)

"Squirting a referee, $25,000"

"Bumping a Traffic Cop, $1200"

"Mooning Packer Fans, $25,000"

"Randy Moss without a Super Bowl Ring, PRICELESS"

I thought that was pretty funny, especially since I am a Packer fan. I tried to find it on the FOX News website, but couldn't find it. Can anyone see if they can get the pics to post?

Goldy, before you go off, you have to admit it is funny...just like to Brett Favre comic was...

But the whole "PRICELESS" thing is getting old...no matter the content.

Anyway, I hope you all (even the Vikings fans) have a good weekend!

tad


----------



## Goldy's Pal

That's a good one, I, unlike some of the whiney cheeseheads out there can take a joke and accept it for what it is. 



> But the whole "PRICELESS" thing is getting old...no matter the content.


Hey now, my signature is getting old. 5 months old now and loving every bit of it. :lol:


----------



## djleye

I would change it to..............................................................................................................................Mooning Remmi and cheeseheads- Priceless!!!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## taddy1340

Goldy,

Actually, I would have to agree with your signature. Since I have had my baby, your saying rings true!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye said:


> I would change it to..............................................................................................................................Mooning Remmi and cheeseheads- Priceless!!!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


How rude! :beer:  :bartime:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:beer:


----------



## Shu

Packers lose two assistants

From news services

The Green Bay Packers have lost running backs coach Johnny Roland to the New Orleans Saints, and former Packers defensive coordinator Bob Slowik is leaving to become defensive backs coach for the Denver Broncos, newspapers said.

The Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reported the move of Roland to the Saints as running backs coach there, and the Green Bay Press-Gazette reported the move of Slowik to the Broncos, both attributing their stories to NFL sources.

Saints spokesman Greg Bensel confirmed Roland is expected to move to New Orleans but added the team will not make an official announcement until a contract is signed, most likely early next week.

The Journal Sentinel also quoted other league sources as saying the Packers planned to hire Robert Nunn as defensive line coach and have decided to add former Miami Dolphins linebackers coach Bob Sanders to an undetermined position on new defensive coordinator Jim Bates' staff.

The Elk Mound Gazette also quoted Randy Moss as saying he can't wait to run up NBA-like scores against these coaches and make them regret moving to Cheeseville.


----------



## wiscan22

Hey Guys,

First, I WILL NOT defend a sexual molestation charge for anyone.

Secondly, Chumaru was proven INNOCENT of child molestation charges so at this point I think that all we can say of him is he put himself in the wrong place at the wrong time. As hoaky as that may sound, that's the bottom line truth. I'm sure at some point in our lives we all found ourselves in that position, granted maybe not not for a sexual crime but non the less, still in bad places. If everyones denying that, I guess I just found ND's first online monestary.

Thirdly, Randy Moss....

Squirting a ref with a bottle, bumpering a traffic cop, the imfamous "mooning of the Packer fans" among a list of many. Now THAT'S what I call a roll model I would like my kid to follow and grow up just like him. Face it, the guys a LOSER from the start. uke: He's a distraction to his team and is a major factor as to why the Vikings can't win. Culpepper was quoted as saying that it's either him or me that leaves the team.

Randy's response to the mooning incident.... Fined $10,000 on Thursday by the NFL for pretending to pull down his pants and moon the Green Bay crowd during Minnesota's playoff win last weekend, Moss isn't fazed.

''Ain't nothing but 10 grand. What's 10 grand to me?'' said Moss, whose salary this season is $5.75 million. He then jokingly suggests he might perform a more vulgar celebration next time.

Randy joke???? The man's a molester in the works. uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## wiscan22

djleye said:


> Mark Chumera was no Randy Moss........And their "offenses" were not even close. There is no excuse for Child Molestation, that sickens me!!!!! uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


You're right.... Chumera was dedicated to his team and was a solid player.

Moss is distraction to his team, takes every opportunity to insult his team and plays whenever he feels like it".


----------



## wiscan22

Goldy's Pal said:


> Hey Wiscan!! How do ya like me now? :lol:


I still like ya Goldy... I think your analogy of Moss is dead wrong not to mention it sucks.

Give me F-A-V-R-E anyday.

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## wiscan22

jamartinmg2 said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wiscan!! How do ya like me now? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I would expect Wiscan to reply:
> 
> "License to kill gophers by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill gophers at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote.
Click to expand...

My response.... If Minnesota rely's on the likes of Randy Moss for intellegence which apparently they do... then ND has nothing at all to worry about regarding the NR lawsuit. Using Mosses definition of "firepower and intelligence" is nothing more than a recipe for self distruction. :sniper:


----------



## wiscan22

Latest Moss news....

Randy Moss has been hired by Charmin Ultra to advertize there newest brand of tissue paper. Unfortunately, I couldn't get the picture to download. The advertising slogan....

_*Charmin Ultra, Strong enough for the biggest a$$ in the NFL.*_

  oke: :rollin: :lol: :biggrin:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> If Minnesota rely's on the likes of Randy Moss for intellegence which apparently they do... then ND has nothing at all to worry about regarding the NR lawsuit.


Good morning.  Actually I never relied on Moss for intellegence and I'm pretty sure nobody else has either. He is relied on to make big plays, and against Green Bay, *He did.* If a role model is what your looking for I'd probably shop at another store. The NFL these days has very few left so grab one while you can. Professional athletes TODAY as role models could be an entire topic in itself. Do any of them play for the love of the game? How about team loyalty? Free agency has helped sell more castles than a realitor could dream of. Any steroid use going on? Other drugs? I don't know that Moss helps with "team unity" but he is still the best athlete on the field on any given sunday. His problem is that he is frustrated with the Vikes' organization's committment to winning, (walking off the field with 2 secs. left) and I can't hardly blame him. Red had the team close and let it get away for his own selfish greedy reasons. More money in his pocket being #1. As far as comparing Moss' intelligence with a lawsuit from Minn. towards Nodak. Now your reaching. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Chumaru was proven INNOCENT of child molestation charges so at this point I think that all we can say of him is he put himself in the wrong place at the wrong time.


Yep, O.J Simpson did too. He was also proven innocent but I think we all know better. How did that investigation turn out after O.J was released anyway? Oh the investigation stopped? :lol: I rest my case.


----------



## wiscan22

Goldy's Pal said:


> Chumaru was proven INNOCENT of child molestation charges so at this point I think that all we can say of him is he put himself in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, O.J Simpson did too. He was also proven innocent but I think we all know better. How did that investigation turn out after O.J was released anyway? Oh the investigation stopped? :lol: I rest my case.
Click to expand...

There is just one minor detail between OJ & MC.

There was nothing else left to investigate on Chumura... it was over. Granted there are a thousand questions that could be asked....

What was he doing there? Why was he in a hottub with only underwear on with minors present? Why was there alcohol?

In Chumuras defense... He proportedly molested her but hey, no evidence of DNA to prove that whatsoever. Not even a hair and I'm not talking about a from his upper head either.

As far as Moss being frustrated because of the teams coaching shortfalls... We got one of those too, Brett Favre.... but then again, that's the difference between a mature player and one who could care less if he ever grows up.

You can say what you want but when Mark C and Marc L got there butts in hot water the Packers were pretty much forced to to let them go. It's a whole different ballgame when you have to answer to the fans that own the team.

In any case Goldy both teams will be back next year, they'll undoubtably both be the top teams in their division (unless Favre retires), and the rivalry will continue. All we both have to hope for is one of them make it to the Superbowl..... long odds. Hang in there Goldy, I'd still sit down and have a beer with ya! We could meet at that bar on 29 thats half Green and Gold and half Purple and Gold. I don't know the name of it but it's been deemed neutral ground for idiots like us!


----------

